# My first Zeiss Camera



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Sep 6, 2008)

My grandparents are from Germany (The last name is Deutschlander) and they also brought along with them their cameras.  The family has been photographers for generations.  

I have inherited their whole collection of cameras and my first Zeiss camera was suppose to be the New Zeiss Ikon.

To my surprise I have been given the Original Zeiss IKON Ikonta 120film camera.

I don't know the exact date of the camera but it is in perfect condition and it has the original casing too


----------



## IanG (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks very nice, what's the lens like.  I have a 645 Ikonta with a similar Novar lens but it's not contrasty, however I think yours is a lot newer and possibly coated.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 6, 2008)

That model, which is 523/2, was produced between 1953 and 1956. It takes 6x9 size pictures on regular 120 film, readily available from the better camera stores.

Nice condition, at least cosmetically speaking. Put some film in it and give it a try, you might like it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 6, 2008)

BTW, here is an illustrated manual for it:

CLICK


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Sep 6, 2008)

thankx I am going to need it

the quality of the camera is perfect and mint.  I have friends who work at Carl Zeiss and have also cleaned and restored my camera.
they told me not to get a new case because of the authenticness of it


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 6, 2008)

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> thankx I am going to need it
> 
> the quality of the camera is perfect and mint.  I have friends who work at Carl Zeiss and have also cleaned and restored my camera.
> they told me not to get a new case because of the authenticness of it



They are right! The value of the camera will only suffer with a new case. Have fun with the camera!


----------



## alexkerhead (Sep 6, 2008)

Great first Zeiss!


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 19, 2008)

that is so cool! u r so lucky!


----------



## Paul Ron (Sep 20, 2008)

That is a wonderful camera. Is the lens clean?... shutter working? I've restored many of em with very minor shutter cleaning of the old lube and they are still on the road working as good as new. 

Go burn up some film! You'll be very happy with the pictures it takes.


----------

